

Measuring people power - kiliancs
http://www.economist.com/news/international/21621816-measuring-people-power

======
kiliancs
It would be very interesting to look at these numbers in the context of the
relevant population (what percentage of the population demonstrated?) and to
analyze the level of violence or conflict or even the duration of the protest.

